# For Sale Ora Seat post



## walth (Jan 27, 2008)

Orbea Ora seat post taken off a 51cm frame for sale $45 shipped 48 US. Very good condition, includes the second heat unit that accomodates a round seat post.


----------



## 13lukek (Sep 4, 2014)

Any chance this seatpost is still available?


----------



## walth (Jan 27, 2008)

13lukek said:


> Any chance this seatpost is still available?


No, sorry it sold a long while back.


----------

